
Archery company sues LARPer over patents, then files gag motion to silence him - Fjolsvith
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/archery-company-sues-larper-over-patents-then-files-gag-motion-to-silence-him/
======
Fjolsvith
This guy has a GoFundMe campaign for helping with his attorney fees:

[https://www.gofundme.com/savelarparchery](https://www.gofundme.com/savelarparchery)

